# head pain on the rocks



## emt19723 (Oct 8, 2008)

ok, so im getting ready to come off my shift this morning when we get dispatched out.

"70 year old lady struck in the head by falling ice"

my partner and i look at each other like.....ok....this ones gonna be interesting. 

so we get on scene and we were met at the front door by a local officer. he swears the pt is not Alzheimers, dementia...nothing, and tells us that there is a hole about two feet wide in this ladys bedroom ceiling. 
so he takes us up to the bedroom, and sure as the day is long...theres a huge hole in the ceiling. looked a little closer and something definitely came through the roof.
So we go back downstairs and the pt's husband proceeds to get this huge chunk of ice of of his freezer. And swears that this chunk of ice is what came through the roof! it was a pretty good size piece of ice too....about 5-6 pounds worth.
the only thing that any of us could come up with was that it must have fallen off a plane or something. ive never even heard of hail getting that big. but it was suggested to the pt(who was fine, just a small bruise) that she had better play the Powerball and the local lottery tonight.    lol     but yeah, that was definitely a new one for me. seen a lot of stuff in 7 years, but that was the first extremely out of the ordinary thing i have encountered.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 8, 2008)

I would think when it came to luck she used up her quota. Time to avoid gambling!


----------



## sixmaybemore (Oct 10, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I would think when it came to luck she used up her quota. Time to avoid gambling!



Sheesh, no kidding! 

I read a news story a few years ago about something similar, and it was from an airplane. Toilet. Gross.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 10, 2008)

sixmaybemore said:


> sheesh, no kidding!
> 
> I read a news story a few years ago about something similar, and it was from an airplane. Toilet. Gross.



ew ew ew ew!!!


----------



## emt19723 (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.inyork.com/ci_10677963?source=most_emailed

there you go.....theres the writ-up if y'all wanna check it out.


----------



## EMTWintz (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHA big o' chuck of frozen peepee. But seriously someone needs to talk the the plane companies about that.:lol:


----------



## abriggs (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw something on the news about this really recently! I live next to an AFB, and I always wonder...


----------



## Blacke00 (Oct 10, 2008)

sixmaybemore said:


> Sheesh, no kidding!
> 
> I read a news story a few years ago about something similar, and it was from an airplane. Toilet. Gross.



I immediately thought of Joe Dirt...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTKRwhOYTCo&eurl=http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&q=joe+dirt+meteor&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv[/YOUTUBE]

=)

Kevin

P.S. in case it doesn't work... Joe Dirt Meteor


----------

